# Yep - I'm a new girl too



## jojo (Jul 24, 2009)

Have bought an old TT quattro - and love it.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

jojo said:


> Have bought an old TT quattro - and love it.


Then your in the right place welcome.

DAZ


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jojo, Welcome to the TTF..
H.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome Jojo, watch out for the wolfs!!  
This is the best forum around!

karen


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

welcome from another new member. Hope you enjoy ur TT, sweet :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

X4RCN said:


> Welcome Jojo, watch out for the wolfs!!


Wolfs?

Wolves please... 

DAZ is the worst. KentishTT is into MGs and Les is just a pigeon fancier (actually that's worse)... :lol:

I'm very happily married so you're safe with me... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Jojo, watch out for the wolfs!!
> ...


 :lol: I'm very happily married too but don't come too close on a full mooooooon :wink:

DAZ


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> DAZ is the worst. KentishTT is into MGs and Les is just a pigeon fancier (actually that's worse)... :lol:
> 
> I'm very happily married so you're safe with me...
> 
> ...





DAZ said:


> :lol: I'm very happily married to but don't come to close on a full mooooooon :wink:
> 
> DAZ


'too close'... :roll:

I'm a pedant... married pedant... :lol: :lol: and a pain in the ass... :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: its been a hard day :roll:

DAZ :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> :lol: its been a hard day :roll:
> 
> DAZ :wink:


Lucky you... :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

No semi"...here mate :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> No semi"...here mate :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Jojo, watch out for the wolfs!!
> ...


Ok............. :roll: you got me!!! LOL
Back to school i think.....

Karen


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome tot he Forum


----------

